# Phrag caricinum



## cpmaniac (Mar 29, 2021)

It started to open a couple days ago. Shape could be better, but maybe it will improve. It was purchased in spike, so I can't take credit for it yet.

















Cheers and good growing,
Paul


----------



## Florian (Mar 30, 2021)

Hello Paul, this is not Phragmipedium caricinum, ist is a Hybrid. But the plant Looks nice.


----------



## abax (Mar 30, 2021)

I agree with Florian...perhaps a cross? I have a caricinum 'Fox Valley' and it ain't an easy one to bloom so far. If anyone
on ST has a photo of one they've bloomed, I'd love to see the photo.


----------



## cpmaniac (Mar 31, 2021)

When I posted this, maybe I should have said I wasn't certain about the identity. It certainly looks different than the limited number of photos I could find, and some of them are probably Phrag. pearcei. However, checking my reference books, the plants physical characteristics fit the description for Phrag. caricinum. I have asked the nursery it came from (Popow) to supply any information about the plants' origin. I will ask Frank Cervera to take a look, as well.
Regards,
Paul


----------



## FrankRC (Mar 31, 2021)

This is most assuredly not a caricinum. This looks like the hybrid between lindleyanum and pearcei, a hybrid that was described as Phrag. brasiliense. 

Best regards,


----------



## cpmaniac (Mar 31, 2021)

FrankRC said:


> This is most assuredly not a caricinum. This looks like the hybrid between lindleyanum and pearcei, a hybrid that was described as Phrag. brasiliense.
> 
> Best regards,


Thank you! I will change the label and enjoy the plant.


----------



## Florian (Mar 31, 2021)

I bought a „caricinum“ from popow wich never flowers right now. But i am sure its not the species. The real one has much more narrow leaves. Bought ist as a young plant and the Habitus looks like your plant.


----------



## Florian (Mar 31, 2021)

The reale one.


----------



## FrankRC (Apr 1, 2021)

Florian said:


> The reale one.


Correct. This is real caricinum.


----------



## KateL (Apr 9, 2021)

Florian said:


> The reale one.


That is a wickedly cool-looking pouch! I am (slowly) growing up a batch of flasklings from WSO. Hope they are the real deal!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2021)

Yep, that's the real deal.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 11, 2021)

Love it! Think of me when seedlings grow!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2021)

That has amazing color. Thanks for sharing. Picked up in spike from where? OL?


----------



## cpmaniac (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, a bit of egg on my face. I have Phrag. lindleyanum, and I should have spotted its influence right away.



NYEric said:


> That has amazing color. Thanks for sharing. Picked up in spike from where? OL?



It is Popow Orchids breeding and was labelled as Phrag. caricinum. I purchased it on eBay.


----------

